# cutting a sugar maple crotch



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

I started cutting this maple crotch the other day. It had three limbs coming off one side and was kind of gnarly so I decided to cut that off first to give me a flat side to start with. It had some crazy grain and spalting. The shot of the slab was about the third one in. Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ibangwood (Feb 25, 2010)

Ahhh love itt, nice wood my friend


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's got all sorts of stuff going on in it. I bet you'll really pop some stuff when you finish it. 





.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW:thumbsup::thumbsup: That'll be some pretty stuff.

I really like the sneaker pattern in the one board, NEVER cut one with that pattern :laughing::laughing: OUGHT to fetch top dollar or I'd let it WALK:laughing::huh::laughing:. Great reference to size:yes:. Be a BEAUTIFUL TOP.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

I finished cutting up the slabs. Here's a few showing the dimensions, a couple of closeups of the figure, and wet with water to show the grain.


----------



## darty (Feb 1, 2009)

continued......


----------

